# 26% of Obama voters consider Tea Party and Libertarians a Terrorist Threat!



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 27, 2013)

Plug into the Hive Mind!

26% of Obama Supporters View Tea Party as Nation?s Top Terror Threat - Rasmussen Reports?


*THE HIVE MIND*


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 27, 2013)

What's wrong Libbies? Forced to admit that this justifies the mass purchasing of firearms and ammunition by Libertarians?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 27, 2013)

Press The Attack - Impeach Obama Now! | Dethrone The Banksters


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Plug into the Hive Mind!
> 
> 26% of Obama Supporters View Tea Party as Nation?s Top Terror Threat - Rasmussen Reports?
> 
> ...



Yea a threat to their free stuff, food stamps, Obama phones, etc....etc....


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 27, 2013)

bear513 said:


> Yea a threat to their free stuff, food stamps, Obama phones, etc....etc....



"If we don't segregate those radical Constitutionalists, they'll annihilate your way of life, your food stamps, your social security, your phones, your... Contact the police immediately if you know of any of these dangerous radicals, $5,000 reward and free gas for a year."

One year later:

"Insane and traitorous militia groups and treasonous military deserters have broken down the walls and freed tens of thousand of Constitutionalists from the FEMA camps. We must exterminate all that remain wiithin the camps before they are freed and roam and ravage, rape and pillage the nation and threaten your free food, housing, cars, social security..."

One year later:

"The stinking Constitutionalists have been eliminated, but our country still suffers from starvation, poverty, extreme debt and mental illnesses and high prison volume. Obviously these N*G**R inmates are bankrupting the country, they must be terminated."

One year later:

"The Constitutionalists and the N*G**Rs are extinct, but our country still suffers from poverty and starvation, and is costing the nation too much money. We must round up the poor who are a blight on our nation so we can take care of them far more cheaply in the FEMA camps.

One year later:
"Our nation still suffers from debt, we must enact the Final Solution, we must euthanize the poor in the FEMA camps, it is best for them, put them out of their misery, look at POLLS from inside the camps, most of them prefer to die. We must do the right thing."


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

That's it? I would have expected it higher consider the rhetoric around the nation.

BTW what's your purporse of being here? it sems like you arent as interesting in discussing things as you are about showing yourself to be better than those on the so called lef.t


----------



## National Socialist (Jun 27, 2013)

Tea party is not libertarian..just neo cons wrapped up in a new name.


----------



## konradv (Jun 27, 2013)

26%?  Are we supposed to get excited about that?  Sounds low compared to the %age of RWs who think libs are a terrorist threat?  If you want to talk "justification", let's start there.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2013)

26%. That would be liberals.
The rest of Obama supporters couldn't tell you which state Miami is in, the only location they are concerned about is where they get their government handouts at.


----------



## konradv (Jun 27, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 26%. That would be liberals.
> The rest of Obama supporters couldn't tell you which state Miami is in, the only location they are concerned about is where they get their government handouts at.



Undoubtedly this is one of the doofuses I'm talking about.


----------



## National Socialist (Jun 27, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 26%. That would be liberals.
> The rest of Obama supporters couldn't tell you which state Miami is in, the only location they are concerned about is where they get their government handouts at.



Or the other 57 states!


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> That's it? I would have expected it higher consider the rhetoric around the nation.
> 
> BTW what's your purporse of being here? it sems like you arent as interesting in discussing things as you are about showing yourself to be better than those on the so called lef.t



I put it up here so we can discuss.

Btw, these 26% consider us a greater threat than Al Qaeda.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 27, 2013)

AnCapAtheist said:


> Tea party is not libertarian..just neo cons wrapped up in a new name.



There's been a Neo-con hijack of the Tea Party in several regions, yes. But it's not the Neo-Con part of the movement that frightens them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 27, 2013)

All libs are a threat.  Some are terrorist threats some are clandestine threats.


----------



## konradv (Jun 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> All libs are a threat.  Some are terrorist threats some are clandestine threats.



... and another.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 27, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Plug into the Hive Mind!
> 
> 26% of Obama Supporters View Tea Party as Nation?s Top Terror Threat - Rasmussen Reports?
> 
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > That's it? I would have expected it higher consider the rhetoric around the nation.
> ...



The truth is a threat to those who teach lies. Much moreso than another group that teach lies.

Besides, Robbers stick together.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2013)

konradv said:


> 26%?  Are we supposed to get excited about that?  Sounds low compared to the %age of RWs who think libs are a terrorist threat?  If you want to talk "justification", let's start there.



What? I dont think of liberals a terroist threat, just folks that want free stuff and to lazy to get a job and try....


----------



## whitehall (Jun 27, 2013)

Our own freaking excuses for "intelligence" seem to think that little old ladies in wheel chairs and little girls are terrorist threats while the Russian terrorists were ignored and blew up the Boston Marathon. There is something seriously mental about the whole administration.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 27, 2013)

bear513 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > 26%?  Are we supposed to get excited about that?  Sounds low compared to the %age of RWs who think libs are a terrorist threat?  If you want to talk "justification", let's start there.
> ...



I don't see how liberals will ever be a threat, they disarmed themselves. They could act as citizen spies for rewards (if shit hits the fan), but that's really it. You'd have to learn how to avoid them, or do what the Jews in the forests (Beilski Partisans) did to deal with Nazi citizen spies.



> The Bielski Partisans were an organization of Jewish partisans who rescued Jews from extermination and fought against the Nazi German occupiers and their collaborators in the vicinity of Nowogródek (Navahrudak) and Lida in German-occupied Poland (now western Belarus). They are named after the Bielskis, a family of Polish Jews who led the organization.
> 
> Under their protection, 1,236 Jews survived the war, making it one of many remarkable rescue missions in the Holocaust.[1] The group spent more than two years living in the forests and was initially organised by members of the Bielski family.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Wow you just hit a grand slam out of the ball park reply to my post..


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jun 27, 2013)

The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?

Add up the avoidable deaths of Americans in our GOP-loved crusader wars, cruel healthcare policies and sloppy, lax gun laws, and the GOP has created a bloodbath.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?
> 
> Add up the avoidable deaths of Americans in our GOP-loved crusader wars, cruel healthcare policies and sloppy, lax gun laws, and the GOP has created a bloodbath.



Obama kills children with drones, fuck off libbie.







Also, Dr. Gosnell is your hero.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jun 27, 2013)

bear513 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > 26%?  Are we supposed to get excited about that?  Sounds low compared to the %age of RWs who think libs are a terrorist threat?  If you want to talk "justification", let's start there.
> ...



They each have a vote, and they use it to vote for people who do have guns, and who also have a determination to force the country into socialistic programs, heavy taxes, and ruinouos govt spending.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 27, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Plug into the Hive Mind!
> 
> 26% of Obama Supporters View Tea Party as Nation?s Top Terror Threat - Rasmussen Reports?
> 
> ...




Amazing ain't it? The only people I have ever killed were those that my government told me to kill. I have never committed a crime (except a speeding ticket when I was 16) in my life. I have always paid my taxes, been involved in my children's (and now my grandchildren) schooling. I am a law-abiding citizen. I fought for this country and I consider myself to be a patriot who loves this country and believes that it is the greatest country on the earth (or at least it used to be).

Yet, because I spend 20 dollars a year to belong to a group of people (patriots) who represent the interests of the people in this country who have lost their voice in the political arena, I am a greater threat to national security than terrorists who seek to kill every American - man, woman, child. 

I need to be "watched" - I held a TSSC3 Clearance (Top Secret Special Compartmental Clearance level 3) for nearly 20 years. But. according to those pseudo-intellectual "enlightened" folks out there, I am a threat. 

Folks, I can assure you that the only "threat" that I represent to ANYONE at my age, is the threat of not making it to the bathroom in time. 

To that small percentage of moronic communists (that are quickly becoming a larger percentage) that believe that the TEA party is a threat to your communist takeover of this country - I have nothing but disgust for you. I sincerely hope and pray that you rot in hell.


----------



## rdean (Jun 27, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Plug into the Hive Mind!
> 
> 26% of Obama Supporters View Tea Party as Nation?s Top Terror Threat - Rasmussen Reports?
> 
> ...



Only 26%?  I'm surprised it's so few.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?
> 
> Add up the avoidable deaths of Americans in our GOP-loved crusader wars, cruel healthcare policies and sloppy, lax gun laws, and the GOP has created a bloodbath.



You poor stupid fool. Prove your accusations. Pathetic. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Antares (Jun 27, 2013)

rdean said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Plug into the Hive Mind!
> ...



I look forward to meeting you on the field of battle.


----------



## Antares (Jun 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?
> 
> Add up the avoidable deaths of Americans in our GOP-loved crusader wars, cruel healthcare policies and sloppy, lax gun laws, and the GOP has created a bloodbath.



I look forward to meeting you on the field of battle.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?
> 
> Add up the avoidable deaths of Americans in our GOP-loved crusader wars, cruel healthcare policies and sloppy, lax gun laws, and the GOP has created a bloodbath.



so opposing abortion, supporting the Constitution and Sane Fiscal policies lead to death?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll admit that their hatred of science and infrastructure makes them kind of idiotic.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?
> ...



1. There's nothing wrong with opposing Abortion. Both sides are nuts.
2. we must support the constitution
3. We need a sane fiscal policy. BUT WE NEED TO FUND our own nation building!!!! Insane fiscal policy is building other nations.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

Roo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



I don't. I have no desire to fight my fellow citizens. I will if i have to. But I have desire to.


----------



## Intense (Jun 27, 2013)

*Moved To Tea Party Forum.*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?
> ...



Wow, but it was ok for Bush to bomb terrorist. This is one area I support Obama.

WE MUST go after the fucking terrorist. People die in war...Goddamnit.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




I wouldn't start sharpening your knives and loading your guns just yet. Liberals NEVER meet a challenge "head on". They are pussies in that respect. They use the courts as their "hammers". They sneak around and sucker punch you. If they don't have someone to do their fighting for them, they are impotent.  Most liberals have gotten their asses kicked all their lives - they are used to it.


----------



## National Socialist (Jun 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...


You support murdering children and US Citizens with drones? WOW...That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## konradv (Jun 27, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



There you have it!  Tea Party = Thug Life.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

AnCapAtheist said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



No,

I support blowing terrorist away. Some innocent people are of course going to get in the way when you're doing that.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> AnCapAtheist said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



That was the general point I was trying to make. Collateral damage happens, but some hyper-partisan made it sound like only Bush did collateral damage, so I threw it back in his face.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 28, 2013)

There is a line in the sand in America.  The TEA Party stands on one side of that line.  They believe in LIMITED GOVERNMENT and FISCAL SANITY.  The other side, the THE WACKED FAR LEFT believe that the GOVERNMENT IS THE ANSWER TO EVERYTHING.

And now their Socialist IDIOT RULES THE ROOST, trying to INCREASE THE SIZE AND SCOPE OF THE GOVERNMENT.  Creating MORE GOVERNMENT when we can't pay the bills already.  He will leave office with the Nation at over 20 TRILLION IN DEBT.  This is DESTROYING THE VALUE OF THE DOLLAR.

Now you can stick your head in the sand and say WE NEED THIS AND THAT like a SPOILED BRAT LIBERAL JUNKY, or DECIDE TO TAKE A STAND AGAINST the IDIOCY OF THIS POLICY.  The Value of the Dollar and the FUTURE OF OR NATION STANDS IN THE BALANCE.

What will you say as the Dollar collapses from this path of IDIOCY?  Ummmm we should have taxed the rich more.  It's their fault.

Leading by a bunch of DAMN EXCUSES FOR EVERYTHING.  While attacking those that stand against it using the IRS.

This is NOT WHAT AMERICA IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT.  So some, like me, will FIGHT YOU UNTIL HELL FREEZES OVER THEN I'LL FIGHT YOU ON THE ICE.

The PATH TO HELL IS PAVED WITH GOOD INTENTIONS.


----------



## National Socialist (Jun 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> AnCapAtheist said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



So now children are collateral damage...interesting...


----------



## National Socialist (Jun 28, 2013)

What about US citizens? This president has murdered 2 of them including a 16 year old boy.


----------



## editec (Jun 28, 2013)

I would have read this article by after two pop-up ads and then FORCED MUSIC, I decided that you're a tool for this website.


----------



## rdean (Jun 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



See.


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?
> 
> Add up the avoidable deaths of Americans in our GOP-loved crusader wars, cruel healthcare policies and sloppy, lax gun laws, and the GOP has created a bloodbath.








Meanwhile, back in reality:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/169159-the-philosophy-of-death-american-liberalism.html


----------



## daveman (Jun 28, 2013)

Roo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Be warned.  Derp will wet his pants at you.


----------



## rdean (Jun 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > The policies that the Tea Party support lead to more deaths in America than on 9/11, so why aren't they a threat?
> ...



Environmental Contaminants Program, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service

DDT - A Brief History and Status | Pesticides | US EPA

Right wingers and science.  What a joke.  Next, they will be telling us vaccines cause "autism".

Oh,

Wait,

Sorry.  I forgot.


----------



## Politico (Jun 29, 2013)

The first sign of mental illness is answering yourself over and over.


----------



## rdean (Jun 29, 2013)

Politico said:


> The first sign of mental illness is answering yourself over and over.



I think the first sign is "delusion".  Clearly, many right wingers are severely affected.  Which probably explains their high suicide rate.


----------



## daveman (Jun 29, 2013)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...


I addressed your lame historical revisions in the other thread.

Ever notice how much of progressivism is simply based on bad science?


----------



## numan (Jun 29, 2013)

'
Second to Environmental Collapse, terrorism -- *real terrorism* (nucear weapons, germ warfare, chemical poisoning) -- may well be the greatest challenge of the 21st century. However, the government, the media, and other organs of mass brainwashing are doing their damnedest to trivialize the threat!

It is the old story of Gresham's Law at work. You start with something you can convince the sheeple to be a real threat, and then you gradually degrade the meaning of "terrorism" to be whatever people in power don't like. Then they accuse anyone they want of being a terrorist, and use the laws they have enacted to destroy them. By that time, of course, the sheeple are too cowed and fearful to protest even the most absurd uses of laws about "terrorism".

Don't be surprised if eventually Boy Scouts are thrown into concentration camps for stalking little old ladies at street-corners!! · · 
.


----------



## daveman (Jun 29, 2013)

rdean said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > The first sign of mental illness is answering yourself over and over.
> ...



The Audacious Epigone: Conservatives are mentally healthier than liberals

The question is binary, with respondents simply answering "yes" or "no". The following table shows the percentages of people who report having received treatment for a mental health problem at some point in their lives by political orientation (n = 1,356):

Politics  Treated  
Liberal  19.7%
Moderate  11.8%
Conservative  9.7%​What does your therapist say about that, derp?  

I bet whenever you walk into his office, he thinks "Cha-CHING!!"


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 30, 2013)

Too bad the percentage isn't higher.  It would be much better if fully half the country considered the right terrorists, and the half that is conservative considered the left terrorists.   Then we'd have a horse race.  It's moving in that direction, but much too slowly.


----------



## CountSaintSimon (Jul 21, 2013)

So now the next question is, where is this crap coming from? 

What website(s), bloggers, or talking head is primarily responsible for spreading this sort of psychological std?


----------



## Grandma (Jul 22, 2013)

Dave, dear, what are the statistics of those who have been _screened for or diagnosed with_ mental illness?

The far right attaches a stigma to mental illness and therefore would never admit to it or seek help.


----------

